# Time well spent...



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I made out back to my favorite ponds over the holiday. Fished each morning from 5:15am til about 9am. my wifes cousin, who dissent know a lot about fishing, wanted me to take him on monday morning so I sold the wife on needing to fish it a couple times ahead of time in order to be sure her cousin was able to catch fish. In the first rwo days this is what I learned. The pond was full of vegitation all along the east and north sides of the pond, the west side had limoted access, and the south side was weedy along the edge but manageable. Water was pretty clear. Bass were active! However, more so after the sun was up.

There are 5 HUGE carp on the pond. I guess one is 6' long 3 are about 4 feet long, and the short one was prob just over 3' but was really fat. Walking around the west side I climbed through a tree line filled with bushes, just to see what was under the over hang.... I stood there on the bank, cursing myself that I had left my pole in the gras to enter the bushes, because laying off the bank about 3 feet and slowly swimming was that small carp. He swam past once turned, and I was thinking he looked even smaller? On his second pass the he came up just enough..... HOLY S#@%! Thats a bass! Easily the largest I have ever seen. 

Monday came, up and at the cousins house at 6am. It was 50 degrees out, overcast, and we were feeling lucky. Got to the ponds and fog was whisping off the water, sun was wakimg up too. A rooster was calling the sun in the distance and there was a calm about everthing.

My cousin was using my gear too so he was tying on a frog. I had a 1/4oz black and red matzuo frog tied on an ultralight so the fish could fight more. I tossed it across the corner of the pond to the bank. Started a slower retrieve, twitch jerk twitch pause, repeat. 30' of nothing. About 15' from me, and 3' out from the bank the water absolutely exploded. I could just see the explosion of water, felt the "tink" on the line. It sounded like someone threw a cinder block in the water! My frog was gone, my line was moving, I set the hook!

My cousin, not realizing everything at play, immediately started cheering. My heat was in my throat. I knew out was big, and strong. I also knew I was using an ultralight pole and 8# nanofil! The fish ruled the surface and I caught j just a hint of a huge bass. Them with fear and sorrow my little reel started screaming in protest. Each surge more angry than the last. The line went semi limp, I closed my eyes and waited for what I was sure was coming with 20 yards of drag peeled I was heatbroke and beaten. The line started to pull really hard and dealing Shamu broke the surface, one violent thrashing and my line went completely limp. I broke off......

I turned without saying anything and started re rigging my pole. My cousin said, "I'm so sort about that, what are ya going to do now-" I though for a second and said "I'm going to beat his family up now." We chuckled, I switched to the bait caster and heavier gear... Well played Mr. Bass, well played..... Wished I knew for sure if it was the bigg'un from the other day our not.

W did really well the rest of the trip going 18 for 20 in 4 hours between 3 ponds on the property.

As we were leaving I grabbed the ultra light and said hold on, one more cast to get my frog back. I casted, about half way back I got a hit from a rather hungry little fellow. I set the hook and out dove straight into a bush and I broke off again. My cousin laughed it of saying, "at least you ended as good as you started."

I now have a goal. One of those bass in that pond owes me $3, my frog back, or I get another go with the one that stole it. I'll be back....

Mr. A


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. A ....... I know you're a good guy and that you have a sense of humor (your fishaholic thread was hilarious) so I'm going to put this as nicely as I can, and hope that you take it in the manner in which it is meant. 

Fishing a frog on 8# test with an ultra light, in a weedy pond........ AND you had seen the biggest bass you have ever seen? Instead of that bass owing you $3, I think you owe that bass an apology LOL


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

LOL, no worries but I'll explain so either all can understand why, or everyone will know I'm just an idiot.

I had the ultralight pole with me but no reel on it. My MIL found her late husbands tackle box while in her garage and told me I could have it. To my surprise I found an all metal Diawa 500C ultralight reel in the box (and a couple other reels). So I wanted to try it out. It is in like new condition too. The only line I had was the 8# (reel rated for 4 to 6# anyway. Will have some light braid on it by the weekend)

Normally, you will catch some angry 1 to 3# bass at these ponds (there are actually 3 side by side) so I figured 8# was good enough considering my situation. 

I was using a frog because I wanted to see if the little frog would hook up better and to be honest I didn't want to try out on the baitcaster because its so light and I don't feel good enough casting it with so little weight without being able to easily see the cast and mitigate factory over runs. 

It was a bone head move to cast out into the pond that I did when there were two other within 30 yards of where I casted from. I'll take the blame there.

As far as that big bass was concerned I was quite a ways away from where I saw it, however it is a pond.  I don't have stellar luck, I figured the chances of what happened actually happening were very remote and I lost out. Although I'm not positive it was that big bass that was the culprit, I think it was a different bass but large all the same.

In summation, I had a new toy I had to try out, tempted fate, and got my ass handed to me. And a pretty good story for the family and friends. I'm eating crow for out but I will exact my revenge by catching that bigg'un, cpr'ing it and posting a pic of it here. I'll be there as often as I can when st the MIL's house.

Sorry that was so long winded!

Mr. A


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

PS: to the bass in that pond, swimming around with a plastic frog in its mouth, I appologize.

Give me one more chance to make it up to you! I love fat chicks, really I do!

Mr. A


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> In summation, I had a new toy I had to try out, tempted fate, and got my ass handed to me. And a pretty good story for the family and friends. I'm eating crow for out but I will exact my revenge by catching that bigg'un, cpr'ing it and posting a pic of it here. I'll be there as often as I can when st the MIL's house.
> 
> Sorry that was so long winded!
> 
> Mr. A


This says it all. LOL I've been there done that myself .... kinda sorta. Throwing a brand spanking new $23 dollar lure in a lake known for toothy critters, just so I could see how it worked. 

It was nice of you to apologize to that bass. lol It was the proper thing to do. lol 

Hope you get a chance at getting that pic of her.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

To be continued....... (suspenseful music in the background)

Mr. A


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha! That was funny!

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Blame the nanofil. I think that stuff sucks. Too bad about the fish. Absolutely can't stand losing a big bass like that...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Deazl666 said:


> Blame the nanofil. I think that stuff sucks. Too bad about the fish. Absolutely can't stand losing a big bass like that...


Man, no disrespect intended, but if you think nanofil sucks you must need some more practice with spinning equipment. Spinning has always needed a line that didn't stretch but still handles like mono. Even on an UL I would probably use 12# going for bass. It would still handle wonderfully.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Man, no disrespect intended, but if you think nanofil sucks you must need some more practice with spinning equipment. Spinning has always needed a line that didn't stretch but still handles like mono. Even on an UL I would probably use 12# going for bass. It would still handle wonderfully.


I'm not a huge fan of out really. Not saying its not a good line cause I think it probably is, or is very well suited to spinning gear anyway. However its just not my preference in lines. 

I think my issues with the line are you have to use a polymar knot or it's next to useless, and out can fray every so often which can lead to very weak points in the line.

Not sure what my issue was that day, but I'll switch to another line and see how out goes on my new toy reel.

Mr. A


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Not sure what my issue was that day, but I'll switch to another line and see how out goes on my new toy reel.
> 
> Mr. A


Issues that day.....

1. 8# test line. (good for pan fish, not so good for bass)
2. UL rod (reference sentence in above parenthesis)
3. Weeds (something in the water for a bass to tangle your line in)
4. Big honkin momma bass ate your lure (no need for description there)
5. Shouldn't have been playing with your new toy on the first cast of the day.



And before anyone says there is nothing wrong with 8# line and ultra light rods for bass fishing. Maybe not in your world....... but there is in mine. LOL Although..... while not currently using line lighter than 10# test on any of my rods, I have used 8# line for bass fishing. I'm just havin a little fun with Mr A.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok Bassbeme, I'll take that one on the chin. But seriously, many people would have at least tried their new toy out as well. I was the moron that tried out in the wrong pond.

Lesson learned. But I still think about that lure a few times a day.... Just gets to me I guess. LOL



Mr. A


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lol Mr. A. You have a sense of humor about it, and that's what's important. I've done a few things while fishing that I still haven't lived down with some of my friends. I'll cut you some slack now. Thanks for taking my ribbing of you in the manner it was meant. 

Now go out and get that dang fish.......


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

After work, boy scouts, and playing with the boys I only had an hour or so to practice but I think this one is a distant cousin. I say distant because I'm 2 hours away from my target fat chic!

Mr. A


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Man, no disrespect intended, but if you think nanofil sucks you must need some more practice with spinning equipment.


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------

